# Worms



## RebF (Jan 22, 2010)

We have discovered 2 worms in our live rock. Are these harmful? Do I need to remove them?
One is brown with a brown and white striped "fan" that is displayed. The fan is about 1/2 inch long.
The other is black with white that shows in its segments so it appears black with white stripes.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the first one sounds like a feather duster, harmless. the second with your description im not sure. could you post a picture?


----------

